# Chicago Metro Area, Male, Puppy/Very young adult - Magnificent Mutts Rescue



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Bolton is a young adult/older puppy male GSD. He is estimated to weigh around 60lbs and is very friendly. Arriving Sat, Feb 23

If interested in pursuing for adoption, please complete the online application. (no phone calls please/email only) Mutts Adoption Application


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh I tried talking my son into this one, but he's right, we must wait until we are in a house I hope that he gets a good home.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's a beautiful dog. Is that fly damage on his ears? And what's wrong with his poor leg? I love his coloring.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I am currently fostering Bolt. He is really turning into a nice dog, here are some pictures!
Galathial, there is nothing wrong with his leg. He was seriously underweight, and I think that coupled with an awkward shot makes it look strange. Yes that is fly damage, but looks much better now.

PM me for any other questions, for his behaviors etc, or just get in touch with the rescue org.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Jae for fostering Bolt. He looks so fantastic and happy. Great job and great dog .


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i missed this one, he looks sooooo much better since you have been fostering him, thanks for opening your home to a dog that needs TLC


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i missed this one, he looks sooooo much better since you have been fostering him, thanks for opening your home to a dog that needs TLC


This whole group of people that are involved with this rescue are good people.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gosh, he looks sooooo happy!


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

What is Bolt's estimated age? He's beautiful!!!! Reminds me a lot of my Tank.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Bolt is estimated to be around 2 years old.

since I'm posting, no one is going to object to more pictures?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Bolt was adopted!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That doesn't surprise me - he is a good looking dog -- and obviously, your care with him paid off.

Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Did you tell them to join the forum?? That should have been part of the adoption agreement!


----------

